# Aktivierungcode ungültig



## lordhelmchen1998 (6. Januar 2012)

*Aktivierungcode ungültig*

Hallo...
Ich weiß nicht mehr, wie oft ich in den letzten Tagen so einen Text schon geschrieben habe.
Bin am verzweifeln, weil ich niemaden finden kann, der mir bzw. meinen Sohn helfen kann.
Mein Sohn Max (13) wünschte sich zu Weihnachten das Spiel "Stroghold 3". Das er es sich sehnlichst wünschte und er auch die Vorgänger sehr gern spielt, kaufte ich es ihm auch. Nun waren wir über Weihnachten bei meiner Schwester und ihrer Famile. Verständlicherweise wollte er es auch ausprobieren. Die Installation funktionierte problemlos. Leider mussten wir einige Tage später zu Hause feststellen,. dass eine Installation nicht mehr möglich war. Mittlerweile wurde auf dem Pc meiner Schwester alles gelöscht, in der Hoffnung, dass die Installation von "Stronghold 3" nun funktionieren würde. Leider wieder ohne Erfolg. 
Nach einer Anfrage auf einer anderen Seite wurde mir geantwortet: Aktivierungscode einmal vergeben und Pech gehabt. Aus der Verzweifung als Mutter heraus sitzte ich hier und könnte heulen, weil ich meinen Kind nicht helfen kann.
Gibt es denn nicht irgendeine Möglichkeit den Code wieder freizuschalten oder einen neuen Code zu bekommen???
Bitte, irgenjemand muss doch helfen können...
Mit freundlichen Grüßen. I.Günsch


----------



## TankCommander (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktivierungcode ungültig*

Kenne zwar das Spiel nicht, aber trotzdem mal gegoogelt. 

Das Spiel wäre ziemlich stark verbuggt (Fehlerhaft). Selbst wenn du (Sie) das Spiel mehrfach neu installieren funktioniert es 2 Tage dann 2 Tage nicht mehr. Es soll ein größerer Patch die Tage rauskommen der das Problem beheben soll.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Aktivierungcode ungültig*

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich das Spiel an ein Konto gekoppelt (Steam vielleicht)...
Gleiches Konto=Spielen Ungleiches Konto= nicht Spielen


----------



## HAWX (6. Januar 2012)

Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

Zuerst müsst ihr Steam herunterladen. (einfach mal bei Google eingeben)
Dann Steam installieren und die Accountdaten eingeben, die Max auf dem anderen Computer eingegeben hat.
Daraufhin sollte man sich einloggen können und unter meine Bibliothek das Spiel kostenlos herunterladen sowie spielen können.


----------



## Re4dt (6. Januar 2012)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> Zuerst müsst ihr Steam herunterladen. (einfach mal bei Google eingeben)
> Dann Steam installieren und die Accountdaten eingeben, die Max auf dem anderen Computer eingegeben hat.
> Daraufhin sollte man sich einloggen können und unter meine Bibliothek das Spiel kostenlos herunterladen sowie spielen können.



Ich denke der Steam Guard ist an. (Um Missbrauch zu verhindern.) 
Der Feischaltcode wird an die, bei Steam hinterlegte E-Mailadresse geschickt.


----------



## Festplatte (6. Januar 2012)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> Zuerst müsst ihr Steam herunterladen. (einfach mal bei Google eingeben)
> Dann Steam installieren und die Accountdaten eingeben, die Max auf dem anderen Computer eingegeben hat.
> Daraufhin sollte man sich einloggen können und unter meine Bibliothek das Spiel kostenlos herunterladen sowie spielen können.



Jep, so sollte es gehen, das geht mit jedem Steam-Spiel, man kann es auch auf mehreren PC's gleichzeitig installiert lassen!  PS: Ihr hättet es auf dem anderen PC nicht deinstallieren müssen, Steam kann nicht erkennen, wo es genau installiert ist!


----------

